# no screens found



## | Kab00m | (7. September 2002)

Joah, der Hanni wagt sich auf neuland, und Installiert sich Debian 3.0, spielt ca 3 stunden lang an XF86configurator herum und bekommt den netten Fehler 'No Screens found'.
Was mach ich nu ?  Ich habe das gefühl, das ich nicht glide als Grafikmodus hätte wählen sollen, aber wo stell ich das um, und auf was, wenn ich ne Geforce 3 hab ? 

Ich danke euch
Johannes


----------



## JoelH (7. September 2002)

*hmm,*

k.a. ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, aber ich kann dir sagen wir sitzen im selben Boot  Die elende Mach64 Karete geht einfach nciht, dann wurde mir geraten ich soll XFree4.2 nehmen dann geht es, leider doch nicht hab ich gemacht 
Was dein geForce angeht, da hast wahrscheinlich mehr Glück, schau mal hier rein http://www.linuxforen.de oder http://www.rootboard.de , da hilft dir sicher einer


----------



## Christian Fein (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von |[ Kab00m ]| _
> *Joah, der Hanni wagt sich auf neuland, und Installiert sich Debian 3.0, spielt ca 3 stunden lang an XF86configurator herum und bekommt den netten Fehler 'No Screens found'.
> Was mach ich nu ?  Ich habe das gefühl, das ich nicht glide als Grafikmodus hätte wählen sollen, aber wo stell ich das um, und auf was, wenn ich ne Geforce 3 hab ?
> 
> ...



nimm das programm xf86config 
und wähle nvidia aus 

Glide ist nicht korrekt. du findest im übrigen auch GeForce Treiber auf der nvidia Seite.


----------



## | Kab00m | (7. September 2002)

Ok, danke erstmal, ich glaube ich bin ein wenig weiter als vorher, nächstes problem 

Wenn ich die 'NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-2960.tar.gz' enpacke (tar xvzf ...) und danach versuch das ganze zu kompilieren (make install) erzählt er mir irgendwas von cc und davon, dass die dateien mit einem anderen programm geschrieben währen, als das mit dem ich sie kompilieren möchte  (Sorry, ich hab die ganze meldung nicht mehr im kopf)

Was heisst das nun, oder wie bekomm ich das weg ? 

Dank & Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Christian Fein (7. September 2002)

paste mal die ganze meldung rein 

dann kann mann evtl. helfen


----------



## | Kab00m | (7. September 2002)

ok, der Fehler ist folgender:

*** Failed cc sanity check. Baling out! ***

Danke


----------



## | Kab00m | (8. September 2002)

*push* Is der fehler soo selten ?


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. September 2002)

relativ selten - sieh mal: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=ISO-8859-1&q="failed+cc+sanity+check+bailing+out"&meta=


----------



## | Kab00m | (9. September 2002)

grml, immerhin bin ich nicht der einzige, der diesen fehler hat ...
Wer kann mit den schlagworten "tar" und "IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH" was anfangen ? 

Wie setz ich diese Option beim tar'en ? 

Dank & Gruß
Johannes

[EDIT]
habs schon, glaub ich:
export IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=1

geht das wohl ? mmmh  *test*
[/EDIT]


----------



## | Kab00m | (9. September 2002)

höhö, ok, das mit der IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH-Option geht 
Aber Ätsch, neuer fehler :\



> nv.c:22 linux/modversions.h: no such file or directory
> make: *** [uv.o] Error 1



Was sagt mir das ? 

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## JohannesR (19. Januar 2003)

Ha, es dauerte zwar ein bisschen  aber nun weiß ich die Lösung:
Man muss in der XF86Config-4 (/etc/X11/) das Frambuffer-Device deaktivieren.


----------

